# TAKE A FRIEND FLYING SOMETIME!



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2005)

TAKE A FRIEND FLYING SOMETIME!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

That's a classic! Love it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2005)

I love the look on the Dog's face when he moves forward!


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 19, 2005)

Is the file meant to appear twice up the top there? Might report to an Admin and let them take out the extra copy if there are two there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

man that's brilliant


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Thats a hell of a lucky dog!


----------



## Tomcat_I (May 15, 2005)

It would be flight in the Space Shuttle or would be live in the ISS

Regards

Tomcat


----------

